# August Walter



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

August Walter (born August 12, 1821 in Stuttgart , † January 22, 1896 in Basel ) was a German violinist and composer .

Before August Walter turned to music, he began an apprenticeship as a pastry chef . He was a student of Bernhard Molique , who gave him lessons in violin playing and composition. Further studies led Walter to Simon Sechter in Vienna . In 1846 he went to Basel , where he worked as a music director and music teacher.

August Walter's wife Anna Walter-Strauss was a well-known singer.

Walter caused a particular stir with a widely performed symphony in E flat major, composed in 1843/44 (among other things by the Vienna Philharmonic in December 1847), which "was still untouched by Schumann and is mainly subject to Beethoven's influence. " Walter's songs also became more popular.


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Recommended listening:


----------

